# Mark Hunt



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Damn B...

I like it. Your cut is very precise, the background's gradient and effects look good with the single image, I like the color scheme, and the text is perfect color to match the overall theme of your piece.

And for the people that will probably say to remove the dots from Hunt, leave 'em. Except for the one on his forehead...just something about it...otherwise, I like the placement of all the others. Adds a different element...that you don't see too much. 

Sexxxy. :thumb01:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Thank you very much. I thought the exact same thing with the dot on the forehead. I'm proud of the cutting. The best cutting I have ever done. I wasn't lazy, I took my time. I have only just started cutting recently. It's amazing how much more you can do that way...


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow, that one is so trippy, i love it. It really gets you;re attention. Id say that something is wrong with it but its perfect! Even the font is amazing!

Good job ash.

Best Banner I've ever seen you make.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> Thank you very much. I thought the exact same thing with the dot on the forehead. I'm proud of the cutting. The best cutting I have ever done. I wasn't lazy, I took my time. I have only just started cutting recently. It's amazing how much more you can do that way...


Now you know the satisfaction of cutting. Lol.

This is easily your best work yet. I really like the color scheme and the brushes you used. I've always had a problem getting those type of brushes to look good(I'm more of a grunge guy). This has motivated me to try something. Good work bro.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks. When I use grunge brushes I usually get a very dull, boring result.


----------



## JamesRocha (May 29, 2007)

The colors look awful imo. Keep Hunts skin the same color next time. Also the background could be brushed better. Everything else is ok.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh well thank you very much. Perhaps I should have used lovely exciting shades of brown and beige. :laugh:


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Evil Ash said:


> Oh well thank you very much. Perhaps I should have used lovely exciting shades of brown and beige. :laugh:


Haha, so true.

You;re colors are perfect ash, don't let any one say their bad, it gets every ones attention and it looks so nice.


----------



## JamesRocha (May 29, 2007)

Ok sorry for giving an opinion. 


Your banner is perfect and your the best sig maker in the world :thumb02: That better?


----------

